# Belichtungsmesser



## Canon (6. November 2003)

Hallo @lle,
zuerst muß ich Euch sagen, dass es ein super Forum ist. Habe schon einige Tage darin gelesen.
Zu meiner Frage: möchte mir einen Belichtungsmesser kaufen. Mir gefällt der Sekonic Zoom Master L508 sehr gut. Würde in Indoor/ Outdoor verwenden. Ich möchte gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören oder Erfahrungsbericht.

Meine Ausrüstung:
Canon EOS 500N
Canon EOD D60
Canon AF 20 - 35 f 2,8
Tokina AF 28 - 70 f 2,8 AT-X PRO SV
Sigma AF 28 - 105 f 4 - 5,6 
Sigma AF 15 - 30 f 3,5 - 4,5 DG
Sigma AF 50 - 500 f 4 - 6,3 APO HSM
Cokin X PRO Polfilter Cirkular

Danke mal im voraus

cu


----------



## DLDS (6. November 2003)

der ist klasse, kannst du ohne zögern zugreifen !
Der 508er taugt was


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. November 2003)

Sekonic?
Völlig schmerzfrei!
Kaufen  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Canon (6. November 2003)

Alles klar, werd Euch bescheid geben, wenn ich Ihn hab.
Weihnachten? )


----------

